# Do you remember your first camera?



## Grampa Don (Sep 19, 2018)

Here's mine.  I still have it.


It's a Kodak Baby Brownie; one button to push and one knob to turn.  My Mom bought it for me when I was 11 to take to YMCA summer camp in 1950.  Here's one of its first photos.



It's of my friends and our counselor in front of our cabin.  That little camera got a lot of use.  I believe it took 8 pictures on a roll of 127 film.  It still works.

Don


----------



## IKE (Sep 19, 2018)

Mine was a Kodak Instamatic 110 like the one pictured......I've still got the camera and a couple of flash cubes around here someplace but I bet I'd have one heck of a time trying to find film for it nowadays.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2018)

Did you have the gigantic flash attachment!








The first camera that I actually owned was a used Miranda Sensomat RE that I scrimped and saved for in high school, I thought I was a pretty big deal, LOL!!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2018)

I have the first camera our family owned, a Brownie box camera.   I can't even remember what the first camera was that *I* owned.  I must have bought it in 1967 to take to Europe.  I do remember buying one from the AFEX on the base in Turkey in 1969 for my husband on our first Christmas together.  Can't remember what that one was either, but I thought it was pretty expensive (at least for MY finances back then....)


----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2018)

Mine  was  an  Argus  35mm.  I loved it.  Cameras  sure are  different  today.

If  you  have  one of the new  portable  phones,  you  HAVE  a camera!  Whether  you know  it  or  not!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)

I had an Instamatic like Ike, this was the next one I owned.  I always got a kick out of holding the photo until it developed in my hand.  Problem was, those pictures faded over time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had an Instamatic like Ike, this was the next one I owned. I always got a kick out of holding the photo until it developed in my hand. Problem was, those pictures faded over time.



I remember, one of those instant cameras had a gel stick that you had to rub over the photos as they developed, it sort of smelled like horseradish.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2018)

Instamatic here. Later, a Ricoh 35 mm and a Canon Sure shot.


----------



## raybar (Sep 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mine was a Kodak Instamatic 110 like the one pictured......I've still got the camera and a couple of flash cubes around here someplace but I bet I'd have one heck of a time trying to find film for it nowadays.



Lomography offers several 110 films. Also available at some of the large online dealers such as B&H and Adorama. 

https://shop.lomography.com/en/films/110-film


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did you have the gigantic flash attachment!



The Brownie Hawkeye was my second camera.  I still have it too.  And, I had the big flash attachment.  That was it for me until we got married and my wife brought her Instamatic with her.  She also had an 8mm movie camera.  We owned several versions of the Instamatic over the years.  I didn't get a 35mm camera until I was in the service.   It was a Canonet 1.9 QL rangefinder I bought at the exchange in Japan.   When my son's wife was pregnant with our Granddaughter we bought our Canon A620 digital, which is what we use now.  I picked up a used Canon A520 on Ebay for a few dollars, and that's my camera to play with.  The digitals are amazing.

Don


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2018)

I remember when the first "flash cubes" came out.  What a improvement those were on the old flash bulbs that you burned your fingers on when you had to take them out quickly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't remember...I wish I did given my passion for photography now...but I really don't. It would have been something like an instamatic probably...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 20, 2018)

When I was a kid, you could send in popsicle wrappers and get some nice gifts. My first camera was one just like this. Had to ask mom for money for film.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2018)

AGFA Isolette II.

This was my first camera - given to me by my Dad who bought it whilst in  the RAF (possibly in Kuwait) in the late 1950s. I was about 12 or 13  when I got it I think - so about 1974/5.

It was the top of the range model for its time with a faster 1/500" shutter than the standard one which only ran at 1/200".

It still works just fine!


----------

